# Doxa Military Pocket



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

Went to visit my in-laws yesterday and showed off a recently acquired '20s Omega pocket watch. My Father-in-law admnired it, looked thoughtfull, vanished upstairs and came back with this, which apparently belonged to his father and was bought as military surplus shortly after WW2 - It runs, and, (as far as I can judge in the absence of a minute hand, which I'm hoping I'll be able to have rectified...) keeps good time:





































A bit of STFWing suggests (on the basis of the back, the face, and the hands) that it's actually from WW1 or shortly after. All of the similiar watches I've seen have from "blue chip" makers like Zenith, Rolex, and even Jaeger le Coultre, and to the extent that I can judge on the basis of the finish of the plates this one's right up there with them!

Can anybody tell me any more, or suggest where I ought to go to try to find out more?

And, (since my Father-in-law is trying to give it to me!) can anyone suggest a rough value...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I belive the markings relate to Air MinistryNot sure,I have a book with marking in will go and find it now.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

The AM is Air Ministry.

The A with the Broadarrow underneath,stands for ,Aviation isssue mark-Royal Flying Corps pocket watch 1914-1917.

Hope this helps.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Value wise not sure,Foggy may know.If I were to sick my neck out,I would sayÂ£100-Â£150.


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

Whoo!

We don't hang about round here do we









Thanks very much. Air Ministry would make sense as the closest match I've been able to find so far is actually a WW1 aircraft panel watch...

Incidentally, I forgot to mention in the initial post but it's very, very, very nice. Lovely substantial weight in the hand, beautifully made case with a *very* tight, firmly fitted snap back, and generally a satisfyingly chunky, businesslike, non-nonsense piece that'll probably see service as my new desk clock as well as the odd outing in a waistcoat pocket!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Not when I am on the case









If you want to see very similar ones in a book.Then I suggest you read.A Concise guide to Military Timepeces

By

Z.M.Wesolowski.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I will also add,It is a lovely looking watch,get it fixed up and use it.I bet there is a lot of history in the watch


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello

Yep, Alex seems pretty close to the mark.

It looks like a Mark V non-luminous aviators watch. Check the text on the dial that has been removed - I'm pretty sure that it would have said MARK V & non luminous. Note that the watch had GS Type added to the dial later, meaning that the watch was reclassified as a General Service watch, probably in the 1920/30's or so. I have a Zenith that has been reclassified in the same way.

As regard value, I'd say Alex is pretty much on the money with his estimate, assuming you can find a suitable replacement hand.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice one Foggy,I knew you would be the man to have some more details on the watch


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

Foggy said:


> It looks like a Mark V non-luminous aviators watch. Check the text on the dial that has been removed - I'm pretty sure that it would have said MARK V & non luminous.


30 HOUR, NON-LUMINOUS, MARK V seems likely. It's subtly different in that all of the examples I've found so far have s tiny bit of the '6' showing at the bottom of the seconds dial but apart from that it's a dead ringer right down to the 'A' and the Broad Arrow on the back.

Anyway it's lovely.

Thanks all...


----------

